# Daughter's E Bike



## gary32 (May 19, 2020)

My daughter brought this home from college after graduation she is now a phd student in Chemistry. I was going to sell it but I chose another direction. I have gone over 40 mph to date and kept the bell. 
Purchased a kit CaliBike. Front wheel, brakes etc are all eBay purchases. I have a little less than $1,000 invested including the $60 my daughter paid for the bike.


----------



## john07 (Jun 23, 2021)

I think you have made a good mylowes decision by modifying this cycle, it is not less than any beast. Are you willing to sell this mybkexperience cycle? It can be sold at a very good price.


----------



## gary32 (May 19, 2020)

Thanks John07.
This bike is too much fun to sell. It goes, stops and handles the power assist really well. 
All proceeds would go to my daughter and all 3 of my kids love it.


----------



## CliffordK (Oct 8, 2011)

gary32 said:


> I have gone over 40 mph to date and kept the bell.


Be mighty careful. Wear your helmet, and be courteous of other road users.

Bicycles really aren't designed to cruise at that high of a speed. Perhaps once in a while going downhill which creates unique issues. But not zipping along a bike lane or bike path. Or dodging traffic.


----------



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The idiots that climb my mountain, no bike lane, do it for the 60mph downhill thrills. 5 miles drop about 1000 feet. Perfect for street louge 😎

Call me a geezer, but I'd never go that fast on the those rubber bands they call tires or the pie tin rims they call brake rotors.


----------

